# 2012 Eco Clutch and Slave Cylinder



## mn_vette (May 10, 2018)

I'm doing the clutch on my 2012 Eco. It seems that my only option is to upgrade to the 2015+ 226mm clutch/flywheel setup (please let me know if I'm wrong here). If I do that can I still use the same slave cylinder?

I wouldn't have even thought about changing it except I found a post or two that talked about changing it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

No idea, but please update the thread with part #'s as you figure it out. I maintain 3 6M Eco's, and though I never want to do a clutch, I'll update if it's an easy option.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, the slave cyl doesn't need to change. The GM Performance clutch/flywheel is what is standard in the 2015+.

However, considering that the throwout bearing is part of the "clutch actuator" assembly, and said throwout bearing is a cheap part that has gone bad on a number of these things (mine included), I'd go ahead and do that at the same time.


----------



## mn_vette (May 10, 2018)

Any suggestions on where to get a thowout bearing from? I can get the entire slave cyclinder from rock auto the cheapest, but I'd rather just get the bearing, but I can't seem to find it stand alone. 

The GM part number for the upgraded clutch kit is 19303797. It is clutch, flywheel, pressure plate, and blots.
https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-parts/gm-12-14-sonic-12-14-cruze-performance-clutch-kit-19303797


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mn_vette said:


> Any suggestions on where to get a thowout bearing from? I can get the entire slave cyclinder from rock auto the cheapest, but I'd rather just get the bearing, but I can't seem to find it stand alone.
> 
> The GM part number for the upgraded clutch kit is 19303797
> https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-parts/gm-12-14-sonic-12-14-cruze-performance-clutch-kit-19303797


Can't; it doesn't come separately.


----------



## mn_vette (May 10, 2018)

Ok, so if I have to get the entire slave cylinder any suggestions where to get it. Rock Auto is out of them and the rest of the stores seem to be running $70+.


----------



## thedude386 (Oct 12, 2012)

Please post back when you are done. I had the clutch replaced in my 2012 Eco at 120K when it failed, but had just paid someone to do it. Currently at 180K and whenever it does fail again, I plan on using a Spec or Clutch Masters Clutch and Flywheel. I plan on doing it myself and am interested on the difficulty level and things to be aware of when doing it.


----------



## mn_vette (May 10, 2018)

I checked the bearing last night and it was pretty bad. thanks for the heads up. I looked at an auto parts store and found out the LUK part number for what they would order was LSC590. So I started looking for that and found some much cheaper sources that searching directly for a Cruze salve cylinder.


I'm not sure my experience is the best to judge how easy the clutch change is. I'm replacing the motor because of a bad head gasket so I would think pulling the tranny would be easier than what I did. But even then it was pretty easy.


----------



## mn_vette (May 10, 2018)

I received my LSC590. Just to warn people, this part looks equivalent, but not the same. It will bolt in and function properly, but it is made with a plastic body instead of a metal one. It also looks like the full extension is slightly less when looking at the two parts side by side. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work, so I'm going to throw it in there and see how it goes. I have some pics but the up-loader doesn't seem to like me for some reason.


----------

